# Not OSHA approved.



## jwhite (Jan 16, 2007)

I wish I had a camera with me one day when I stopped to get gas.

This guy, who was obviously with the maintence dept for the gas station chain, had a 10 foot A frame ladder set up in the back of his pick up truck and was on the top rung reaching for one of the canopy light covers.

The ladder was one of those flimsy aluminum ones that the DIY house painters use.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome JWhite !

Cell phone cameras are becoming more prevalent. Even if they don't take the best pictures, it's still nice to catch these neat things when we see them.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

JW, that picture would have gone down in the history books. Just like the one in the pool. :jester:

BTW- Nice to see you here!


----------



## jwhite (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, nice to be here


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, Deep One. That one is classic!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I printed that one a few months back for the guys at work. And the one of the guy in the swimming pool.


----------



## DeepOne (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Deep One.


Your 'pics are a Safety Officers dream come true

thanks. FRank


----------

